# What type of honey is high in Polyphenols?



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

ANyone know what types of honey are high in Polyphenolics?
Here is a recent story from newspaper:

Honey could have sweet health benefits. Thats the conclusion drawn by a group of five researchers from the University of California, Davis, and one from Konju University in South Korea, who conducted a small, nearly monthlong study evaluating the effects of daily consumption of honey on 25 participants. 

They found a direct link between honey consumption and the levels of polyphenolic antioxidants in the plasma, which are said to help reduce risk of heart disease and some cancers. 

The study participants at UC Davis ate their normal diets for the 29 days of the study, but also consumed four tablespoons each of buckwheat honey. 

The volunteers were divided into two groups: the honey given to one group contained more polyphenols  which are compounds found in fruits, vegetables and seeds  than the honey given to the other group. 

Blood tests done at regular intervals revealed that those in the group that ate the honey with more polyphenolics also had even more polyphenols in their plasma. 

The findings were presented recently at the American Chemical Societys annual meeting in Anaheim, Calif


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are a lot of polyphenols in Propolis and in Pollen. http://www.ccpollen.com/pgprop2.shtml


----------

